
Ask HN: Best book on topography? - avindroth
It must be a lost art, but I want to know the history of topography and advancements of techniques. Any resource, community or starting point would be greatly appreciated!
======
eswat
I'm not sure if it's still the case but The Elements of Typopgrahic Style by
Robert Bringhurst was my bible for picking up the nitty-gritty on typography:
[https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Typographic-Style-Robert-
Bri...](https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Typographic-Style-Robert-
Bringhurst/dp/0881791326)

~~~
axvk
I actually also misread and wanted a book on typography so thanks.

~~~
avindroth
Lol, there is a book called Typography for Lawyers, which is decent.

[http://typographyforlawyers.com/toc.html](http://typographyforlawyers.com/toc.html)

